# Interested in CNC



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey folks,

just thought I'd introduce myself. I've been woodworking as a hobby for the last 15 years. My garage is my shop, it is equipped with a contractor saw, a planner, dust collection system (currently out of commission), a couple routers, and a handful of other hand tools.

I am currently planning/building a router CNC. I've gathered most of the electronic parts, hardware and wood. I plan to post my progress in the CNC forum.

Make some dust,

Dave


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Dave, Thats great. Sounds like you are moving along well. If you check the post, just the other day, there was one that was built, and it worked great. That is out of my league, But it looks like a lot of fun


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Just thought I'd formally tell you can send me a message any time you need help.


----------

